# No Fork Slingshot Shooting ( BareBack ) @ 33 Feet



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

BareBack or slingshot shooting is as some fellow shooters say this is a pure form of slingshot shooting and I agree I am liking it more and more. Turning the pouch is necessary for this to work. One shot per second is what I was looking for.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Amazing skills as always, master Dgui!!!*

*Awesome video!! Keep 'em coming *

*Cheers ...Q*


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope I can shoot like that one day. Thanks for the video.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHA! Dgui whish I had off days like yours!! :bowdown:

Good shooting and video!!

Fwv2


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, D. I'm always in awe. Question : when shooting bareback, does the two tubes have to be a certain distance apart or can they be close together (almost touching)?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Crazy good shooting yet again.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing, D. I'm always in awe. Question : when shooting bareback, does the two tubes have to be a certain distance apart or can they be close together (almost touching)?


Did a video on this subject where grabbing the tubes in my fist and to my surprise they worked fine with the tubes touching at the base but I do not say for anyone to risk a shot like this unless they have very good eye protection even under the eyes so that ammo will not travel upward on a return fire.

In this video the BareBack Rig is pulled at grabbing both the tubes in a fist without separation at the base so if ease into shooting like this with safe ammo or soft ammo you can control the ammo so that it will neither hit your hand nor return on you.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for sharing, D. I'm always in awe. Question : when shooting bareback, does the two tubes have to be a certain distance apart or can they be close together (almost touching)?
> ...


 Thank you, Jedi D. I think I'll start very slowly and making sure the tubes are at least an inch apart.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing, D. I'm always in awe. Question : when shooting bareback, does the two tubes have to be a certain distance apart or can they be close together (almost touching)?


Did a video on this subject where grabbing the tubes in my fist and to my surprise they worked fine with the tubes touching at the base but I do not say for anyone to risk a shot like this unless they have very good eye protection even under the eyes so that ammo will not travel upward on a return fire.In this video the BareBack Rig is pulled at grabbing both the tubes in a fist without separation at the base so if ease into shooting like this with safe ammo or soft ammo you can control the ammo so that it will neither hit your hand nor return on you.



[/quote] Thank you, Jedi D. I think I'll start very slowly and making sure the tubes are at least an inch apart.[/quote

You make a very good point by making sure to have a seperation with tubes or flat bands alsoe Eye Protectin all ways. Be sure to understand how the flat bands must be turned to the open position in relationship to the pouch or a failure can result and with tubes the tubes must be placed so the pouch is open. One more thing a bonded pouch as Ray makes just makes it all work better. A pouch too soft or too long is Risky.


----------

